

I need a co-founder for YC in the Bay area - geuis

I'm extremely interested in applying for the next YC round. I have a concept with a day-one business model. I have been developing the concept for about 6 months, just locally running php code, and the results are enough to convince me there might be some value here. The one thing I'm lacking is a dedicated co-founder.<p>I've been reading extensively through the application and related info, and the biggest thing that pops out at me is its highly encouraged to have at least 2 cofounders, even better with 3. PG has even said several times that its highly unlikely for a lone developer to get accepted.<p>Another friend of mine is extremely good with data analytics, which will be a vital component of this. She's not a coder though, but I hope will be a great contributor to the project.<p>I have the front-end handled. I have some experience working with EC2 and setting up server environments and have had several years of php coding experience. Overall, I know enough that I can string this together, throw some ducktape on it, and get it launched. But its going to be much, much harder than need be.<p>I am open to any kind of backend infrastructure except java. Python, RoR, php, Erlang, Arc, whatever. Java is a nightmare I just escaped and have no intentions of going back.<p>If you are reading this and you seriously, <i>seriously</i> interested in shooting for starting a company and our skills complement each other, email me asap. We only have a few days left to get it together.<p>Email is geuis.teses@gmail.com<p>*Edit based on comments:<p>The core idea is a content publishing tool for real-time content. We aggregate real-time content from a variety of sources. Users are able to filter through content based on a variety of methods to monitor exactly the kind of content they are interested in.<p>Secondly, we provide a publishing tool that allows users to republish filtered content to any number of their own services. This would work for sites ranging from major news portals to status updates on social networks.<p>The third leg of the system involves extensive analytics tracking on republished content.<p>The business model is freemium, with a limited free account and paid versions that allow full access to all features.
======
mdolon
I understand you're aiming to apply for this round but do you think you can
get to know this person in the next 6 days? At least enough to trust and
believe in them (and their capabilities)? I think I remember reading something
from PG a while back that talked about how team dynamics were pretty important
and I know I've personally seen businesses torn apart because of cofounder
problems.

I guess it is possible but just make sure there is at least some team
chemistry and that you guys are compatible, since if you get into YC you'll be
living together for at least 3 months. Best of luck!

------
xenoterracide
I'm not saying you should... but it might be a good idea to give even a
generalized idea of what you are trying to build. even if it's a couple of
lines, you don't have to sell your secret sauce. just show us the box.

~~~
ABrandt
Hell, maybe even something more than the box. This is a community of
developers, yes. Are they all ready to jump on your idea? No. If you're
serious about finding a co-founder, open up a little. Thats how I found mine.

------
spoiledtechie
"Java is a nightmare I just escaped and have no intentions of going back."

I just received a phone call to get hired as a java developer. You just
changed my mind. hah.

~~~
keefe
OP shows a really strange prejudice against Java. I've been a Java developer
for 10 years. The syntax of Java is a bit more hairy than other languages but
the IDE and library support is much better. It is high performance,
established and actually extremely easy to write once you are used to it. The
syntax of other languages is a bit friendly and I personally prefer dynamic
languages, but there is Groovy for that. Remember - 90% of coding work is
design, 10% is typing code. Language doesn't matter as much as many people
think.

------
pramit
About 'republish filtered content to any number of their own services' - isn't
this something similar to widgets. Or, are you talking about Curated Widgets?

------
flashgordon
By the way have you checked out buzzgain? They are into aggregation but more
on the market research side of things.

